

Show HN - Korpool - An inter corporation networking app - sidcool
http://korpool.blogspot.com/2011/11/introducing-korpool.html

======
vijayanands
Another carpool app? :)

~~~
sidcool
It's not about carpooling, it's about communication. It's main intention is
Corporate Pooling. It's about relating to people from different corporations.

